# [IMAGE][BUILD 3.1] Samsung I/O Tablet update...



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know what you can do but here it is.

*NOTES*
Command "adb reboot-bootloader" stops working you need to use the button sequence of Volume + and Power to get into fastboot mode.

Here is the download link: DOWNLOAD

ALSO: You can leave SuperUser on it. You will still have root once you update.

From what we see it will probably be this way on production models.

And it will not work if you have any Ramdisk or Kernel modifications.

Samsung blocked it if you did. Cheers!


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks for posting this. got it to dl.


----------

